# Memorial Day Weekend



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just made reservations for the long Memorial Day weekend at an rv resort I just found in north Texas.

Staying fairly close to home at http://www.mitchellresortandrvpark.com/#

Anyone nearby, come on by.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

A buddy of mine stayed there a few months ago just for a little get away and said it wasnt too bad of a park. He commented that the pools were nice (separate adult and kids pools. 
Are you a golfer by chance???

Let me know your exact dates you are going!

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> Mark,
> 
> A buddy of mine stayed there a few months ago just for a little get away and said it wasnt too bad of a park. He commented that the pools were nice (separate adult and kids pools.
> Are you a golfer by chance???
> ...


Friday to Monday, Memorial Day weekend - May 28 to 31.

Just thought we'd like to get away somewhere close to home for the weekend.

Come on up.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Had a great time. Pretty nice resort. Three pools, miniature golf, train rides around the park, Elvis concert on Sunday night....

Only a couple of problems................ landing gear would not engage. Switch apparently burned out. Luckiy, a full-timer was a couple of spots down and showed me how to hot-wire it to the battery to unhook and hook up.

Then, bent the battery compartment door when trying to back up and adjust landing gear manually.

Then, took out the stairs on a large rock when making too close a turn when leaving the resort.

Needless to say, the Cardinal is at the dealership for some needed repairs today.

All in all, though, a good trip.

Anyone in the north Texas area, try this resort.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear the trip wasn't without incident. Glad to hear you enjoyed the weekend though.


----------

